# The Talmud and underage sex



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 12, 2012)

I have come across a rather disturbing reference in the Talmud (click here) and would value some feedback on what is meant. Does the explanation offered here make sense? The reference can be traced in English and Hebrew - here.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 12, 2012)

You'll find all sorts of nonsense in the Talmud.



> And he said unto them, Full well ye reject the commandment of God, that ye may keep your own tradition. (Mark 7:9)


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 13, 2012)

I think that Lightfoot waded through acres of manure in the Talmud in order to get one or two interpretive gems.

Amazon.com: lightfoot talmud

If you were doing a reallly in-depth study of the Talmud from a Christian perspective, it would probably be best to read Lighfoot.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 13, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> I think that Lightfoot waded through acres of manure in the Talmud in order to get one or two interpretive gems.
> 
> Amazon.com: lightfoot talmud
> 
> If you were doing a reallly in-depth study of the Talmud from a Christian perspective, it would probably be best to read Lighfoot.



Is that Gordon Lightfoot? I love him.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 13, 2012)

earl40 said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Lightfoot waded through acres of manure in the Talmud in order to get one or two interpretive gems.
> ...





John Lightfoot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

